# Looking for an article



## Poimen (Sep 28, 2007)

The article (if I remember correctly) was written or compiled by a Lutheran minister (not Jeremias) and it neatly summarized the biblical arguments as to why the church is the Israel of God.

Anyone know where I could find it online?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 28, 2007)

There is an article that Gene Cook speaks of often. This might be it. I don't believe this is what your looking for but it's a great compilation of verses that demonstrate that the church is Israel now.

Take a look here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know about that one brother but maybe this one will be of some service to you.
THE TRUE ISRAEL OF GOD.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 28, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> There is an article that Gene Cook speaks of often. This might be it. I don't believe this is what your looking for but it's a great compilation of verses that demonstrate that the church is Israel now.
> 
> Take a look here.



Yes that was what I was looking for. Thanks Bob.


----------

